# Lathe gears



## fiddlerwill (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi, Id like to slow my small wood turning lathe down a bit, what do I need to get and how would I go about it? Is it possible any ideas? Its a DMT450..


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

fiddlerwill said:


> Hi, Id like to slow my small wood turning lathe down a bit, what do I need to get and how would I go about it? Is it possible any ideas? Its a DMT450..


Will, if this is your lathe, it's the same as my Chinese one which is sold around the world under many different names and with many colour schemes. If it is the same, then it's a five speed lathe, speed change being brought about by loosening the bolt holding the lever which protrudes forward to the left of the motor, then raising the motor to slacken the belt so that it can be moved to select a different speed.

Will, if this is your lathe, it's the same as my Chinese one which is sold around the world under many different names and with many colour schemes. If it is the same, then it's a five speed lathe, speed change being brought about by loosening the bolt holding the lever which protrudes forward to the left of the motor, then raising the motor to slacken the belt so that it can be moved to select a different speed.

Scheppach Dmt450 Wood Turning Lathe 240v


----------



## fiddlerwill (Sep 20, 2011)

*cheers*

Thanks, sorry been distracted. Thanks for your reply , Im after extending my range from the slowest provided for Multiple Long bore work and reaming. So I figure I need either some parts from another similar scrap lathe perhaps mount another motor or move the present one..... Maybe using a completely different power train.... dont know. anyone done anything similar or seen somewhere where its been done?
Thanks


----------



## fiddlerwill (Sep 20, 2011)

As an aside Harry, thanks for that information, I hadnt realised they were so common. So tell me, where would I get a couple of Banjos for this lathe? Bed extenders , ? Steady rest? that are designed for this model? Longer and shorter tool rest...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

fiddlerwill said:


> As an aside Harry, thanks for that information, I hadnt realised they were so common. So tell me, where would I get a couple of Banjos for this lathe? Bed extenders , ? Steady rest? that are designed for this model? Longer and shorter tool rest...


Here is a link to the store where I bought my mini lathe, as you will see, they have bed extensions so my thinking is that if they available here in Australia, they certainly will be in the rest of the world! Regarding the speed, you could buy an electronic speed motor controller (NOT A LIGHT DIMMER) either locally or on Ebay, but if the latter, make sure that it suits your local mains voltage. Tool rests should be available wherever lathes are sold, just check the diameter of the hole in YOUR lathe because they can vary, mine is 5/8" and a good friend made a couple of different sizes for me.
There is of course an alternative solution to your problem Will, a new MIDI lathe with built in electronic speed control!

Catalogue - Woodturning - Woodlathes


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Unless it has a universal motor(has brushes that are replaceable) do not use a variable speed controller with it! Will likely destroy the motor. 




harrysin said:


> Here is a link to the store where I bought my mini lathe, as you will see, they have bed extensions so my thinking is that if they available here in Australia, they certainly will be in the rest of the world! Regarding the speed, you could buy an electronic speed motor controller (NOT A LIGHT DIMMER) either locally or on Ebay, but if the latter, make sure that it suits your local mains voltage. Tool rests should be available wherever lathes are sold, just check the diameter of the hole in YOUR lathe because they can vary, mine is 5/8" and a good friend made a couple of different sizes for me.
> There is of course an alternative solution to your problem Will, a new MIDI lathe with built in electronic speed control!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dmeadows said:


> Unless it has a universal motor(has brushes that are replaceable) do not use a variable speed controller with it! Will likely destroy the motor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree with you Harry. A new lathe may be the best option!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

You might consider replacing the motor pulley with a smaller one. If the slowest isn't slow enough, I believe You can get a 1 inch pulley for that. Check shaft size, and key size so no surprises hit You in the backside!


----------

